# Taxi driver runs over crocodile



## News Bot (Feb 18, 2009)

*Published:* 18-Feb-09 11:18 AM
*Source:* AFP via NEWS.com.au

A TAXI driver has run over and killed a crocodile the centre of Mt Isa.

*Read More...*


----------



## coz666 (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah just drop me over near that log. aaaaarrrrrgggghhhh


----------



## Noongato (Feb 18, 2009)

BAHAHAHAHA Coz666


----------



## Rocky (Feb 18, 2009)

What a moron.


----------



## cris (Feb 18, 2009)

Rocky said:


> What a moron.



why?


----------



## Rocky (Feb 19, 2009)

cris said:


> why?




He ran over a one and a half meter Crocodile... That doesn't just happen.

It said early hours of today.. so it could have still been night.. But even so, Not hard to miss.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Feb 19, 2009)

Funny that, I live in mt isa and have never seen the likes of that...

PK


----------



## Emmalicious (Feb 21, 2009)

Poor croc =-(


----------



## butters (Feb 21, 2009)

There are freshies in the Lake and with all the rain it probably just came up the river.

I caught a hatchling once when I was up there in the mud at the lakes edge. Had gotten itself jammed between 2 logs as I got close to it. No way I could have gotten near it if it hadn't as it could move a hell of a lot faster than me on the mud.

Almost stepped on a metre and a bit one near the dam wall. Wasn't expecting a croc and was looking for other herps. Jumped about a mile.

They are around the Isa you just have to know where to look.

Cheers Andrew


----------

